# Cipollini will be at GF Giro d'Italia, Miami/Coral Gables



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Mario Cipollini at Miami Gran Fondo Giro d'Italia, Nov 11


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Who is going to challenge him? LOL can't wait!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm sure the former members of the Cuban National Team will be out in force. After Ullrich and Simoni got tired of being pestered and left them with their jaws hanging last year you'd think they'd learn, but I'm not betting on it.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Ok, so I signed up for this when it was first announced. But now I see that there's one on Nov 18th as well. Are these the same?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Not the same. The 18th one is 2012 GranFondo Cannondale Miami.



RC28 said:


> Ok, so I signed up for this when it was first announced. But now I see that there's one on Nov 18th as well. Are these the same?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

PM sent....


DIRT BOY said:


> Who is going to challenge him? LOL can't wait!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The Fondo on the 18th conflicts with the Horrible Hundred. I'll be doing the HH--two Fondo-style events on consecutive weekends is a bit much.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

If you really want a good time, you should have signed up for the Escape to the Keys festival. 80 miles the first day, 65 the second, great food and drink, massages, and riders of every level.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

merckxman said:


> Not the same. The 18th one is 2012 GranFondo Cannondale Miami.


Yeah, those are the same clowns who screwed up last year and STILL have not fixed by jersey issue. At this point, I guessing they won't.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fireform said:


> I'm sure the former members of the Cuban National Team will be out in force. After Ullrich and Simoni got tired of being pestered and left them with their jaws hanging last year you'd think they'd learn, but I'm not betting on it.


LMAO! You mean the Don Pan group?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> LMAO! You mean the Don Pan group?


Between them and the Kendale Lakes crowd, yeah.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fireform said:


> Between them and the Kendale Lakes crowd, yeah.


Forgot about KL


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Now I'm LMAO. True that.


----------



## Villano1 (Mar 9, 2007)

He's been in Toronto this past week launching his new boutique an has been on The Donut Ride a few times already! Still has his swagger


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Villano1 said:


> He's been in Toronto this past week launching his new boutique an has been on The Donut Ride a few times already! Still has his swagger


But does he have his legs? I guess is old tired legs and still better than ours.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fireform said:


> Now I'm LMAO. True that.


We are the last of the Gringos! I tell my Cuban wife that all the time.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The jersey.


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, the colors of the month, cool.


----------



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> Yeah, those are the same clowns who screwed up last year and STILL have not fixed by jersey issue. At this point, I guessing they won't.


Whats up with the jersey issue from last year?I rode Gran Fondo Vail a few months ago and still no jersey,sent many emails to Star events and no they won't return them!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

cannonf600 said:


> Whats up with the jersey issue from last year?I rode Gran Fondo Vail a few months ago and still no jersey,sent many emails to Star events and no they won't return them!


They don't return emails or twitter messages. CROOKS!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> But does he have his legs? I guess is old tired legs and still better than ours.


Yes he definitely still has his legs and can push his new bike pretty well. He rode with members of our club during the USA Pro Cycling Challenge.


----------

